# Big Tommy Tree Warning



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

If you like to paddle the upper stretch from Lake Estes to Handicap, be aware of a new tree in the river towards the end after the tree above the water that you duck and go under. I got very lucky this weekend and thanks to my crew for being right there to help. 

This was my first time running under the tree above the water vs. bumping down the left side sneak which is now a log jam. The tree you go under is after a sharp right hand turn. I went under the tree hugging my deck and cleared it, look up and a NEW river wide big tree rotted at the base had recently fell across the river. My other buddies boofed it in their rockered open canoes. I tried to boof over it, but did not make it. I was sucked under immediately and spit out the other side. Luckly, I tried going over the tree on the side that was closest to the ground as there were no branches and I flushed right under. The other side was full of branches, very ugly.

My boat was pinned cock pit against the tree. We were able to get a rope on it and after 20 minutes we worked it free with very little damage.

After paddling we went up and cut the tree from one side of the bank and it floated down stream. So there is now a couple of trees in the river towards the end of this run. Not sure where this tree is going to end up, so heads up.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

glad you are ok, I am going for a lap in a few hours, I will be heads up and re-post if anything settled in a new spot.

after paddling the stompson a few times now, I have decided to add a tree saw to my boat kit.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

after paddling the stompson a few times now said:


> Good call!
> 
> Here was the tree before we cut it loose. The tree you duck under is hidden by the bushes upstream.


----------

